# ICF Taiwan qualifier - Taiwan river kayaking



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

*Prize for 1st pointing out face guard injury prevention*

This morning, Lee A, the owner of TBP has authorized a PRIZE for the first person to point out, in one of these movies, where the Riddel face guard prevented, at least, a horrific injury deep in a canyon. (In the 4th paragraph of the initial post I wrote last night "Maybe I can talk Arbach into giving a small low cost prize to the first one who points it out?" He's said okay.

Youtube player shows the exact time in the movie, so post that movie name, time, and a quick description what happened. This is a friendly event so please, not too serious. There could have been instances under water... but not those. It's above water. There is only one event I see and I'm thinking about, so we're going with that one. I guess you don't have to watch the movies if you can read my mind!

The prize is one of the below, your choice:

B.P. Thighstraps or
Dirty Devil or AIRE Throwbag or
Large or X-Long See Thru Lock Top Drybag or
a red XL size GSI Lexan Drybox.

PS. The movies look much better going to Youtube and click full screen, set to 720p resolution.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

"Adventure Kayak" movie...about 5:10 in...looks like the guy rolled up and smashed his face on a large rock...river right.


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

GoodTimes said:


> "Adventure Kayak" movie...about 5:10 in...looks like the guy rolled up and smashed his face on a large rock...river right.


Well, I was hoping this would drag out at least a month! LOL! GoodTimes, please contact Lee Arbach, 925.820.2628, and pick your prize!


----------

